# Help! bridesmaid's dress doesn't fit!!



## littletingoddes (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm a last minute fill in bridesmaid for some friends, and my dress just came in yesterday. Why it takes David's Bridal 6 weeks to get it from the warehouse to the store, I don't know. Anyway, I've gained about 6 pounds since I first tried on the one off the rack. I didn't realize that until I tried the dress on yesterday and it doesn't fit. Then I went running to the scale.

The wedding is 6 days away. I don't have time to get it altered. I'm guessing a lot of the weight is water weight, between it being really hot outside, and I just finished my period.

What can I do to be able to squeeze back into my dress? I'm panicking!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 30, 2006)

maybe try some kind of body shaper??https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...y+shapers.html


----------



## Becka (Jul 30, 2006)

yikes! Even if you can squeeze into it will you be happy or comfortable in it all day? This is a really tough situation, first off I'd recommend to start drinking gallons of water and eating like a bird, and I agree w/ Dee to get a shaper.

Are you comfortable talking with the bride about it, getting her opinion, maybe she'd give the ok for you to shop for a new dress, as close to the others as you can find? I think at this late hour you'd have to get a cocktail dress or something from a regular shop, I doubt a bridal shop could get you anything in time.

Did you agree on the 6 week wait to get the dress in the first place? if you didn't and you thought it would be in a lot sooner to deal w/ this kind of thing, you could freak out at the bridal shop and demand they help you find an alterer to get it done right away


----------



## charish (Jul 30, 2006)

do as much cardio as you can and try to limit your carbs. and sugar. or better yet try not to get any. and drink as much water as you can, if you can workout with weights, this'll make you burn more calories. go walking if you can for like at least 30min. a day. good luck, oh and do crunches, lunges, squats. what ever you can if you don't go to a gym or have the equipment at home, that will work. and since you're just getting off of your period you'll probably slim down some anyways. good luck.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 31, 2006)

i have no idea, but good luck.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck... this will probably be me asking this question 6 days before my wedding date someday




Hehe


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 31, 2006)

I tried it on again last night, and it zipped! I got a longline bra that holds me in, I drank lots of water, and didn't eat any snacks. If I keep that up, hopefully it will work out on Saturday!

On a postive note, my daughter said in the dress, I'm a "hottie-hot-hottie". LOL


----------



## Lexis (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* I tried it on again last night, and it zipped! I got a longline bra that holds me in, I drank lots of water, and didn't eat any snacks. If I keep that up, hopefully it will work out on Saturday! 
On a postive note, my daughter said in the dress, I'm a "hottie-hot-hottie". LOL

that's great to hear! keep it up! 
i felt panicky just reading your posts! all this stress for one day and it's not even your wedding! just don't faint ok?


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

Good job with the last minute hustle! You should also avoid table salt to avoid any water retension..this may give you even more comfort room. Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## kepoole (Dec 20, 2010)

if you wish to reduce your weight, then work out. it would take some time to see results. would say not to do heavy workout to loose your weight. you may fall sick. for m=now go for a new dress.


----------

